# I think I burnt my esophagus, ouch!



## NZminilops (Oct 7, 2008)

I was eating some pie and bit off a super hot mouthful, instead of spitting it out I swallowed it quick to not burn my mouth - OUCH! It hurt like heck going down and I ran around thumping my chest going "arrghh uuugggh ooowwwiie!".

Is there anything soothing or healing I could get to help it? It hurts a bit all the time now, and worse if I drink something hot - no coffee for me .

I googled but didn't find that much, I saw someone reccomended aloe vera juice, is that safe to drink?

Michelle


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Anything that would take the heat out of it, Ice cream, milk.

AndI think youcan get Aloe Vera juice thats good for burns.

Ouchii :?

Hope it feels better soon..


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to the doc, it was getting so sore . He says no food or warm/hot drinks for a few days, apart from cold broth or water. I got to see the inside of my throat and esophagus (hope that's spelt right) on screen when he stuck a camera down there, that was cool! The burnt bits are all swollen and white with angry looking red bits around them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 8, 2008)

Egads! I hope that feels better soon, you poor thing! Owee:?.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2008)

Ouch!!! I bet it hurts to talk too. Unfortunately, there isn't a lot you can do - not like you can put stuff on it to help it to heal. Hope it gets better soon, so you can have some *real* food.

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never burnt my esophagus but I did pour fresh-from-the-kettle tea down my chin and got 2nd degree burns!

There is even a video about it! LOL. I looked so stupid. I had this big thing stuck on my chin!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

